# post



## tintinsdog (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know what the safest way to have documents like renewed passports and credit cards sent from us to thailand . Id rather not have to go back to pick them up . I have lost small birthday presents that i sent to my daughter so dont trust the postal service too much . could i have them couried to a safe place and pick them up there. any help would be great. thankyou for reading my thread:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tintinsdog said:


> Does anyone know what the safest way to have documents like renewed passports and credit cards sent from us to thailand . Id rather not have to go back to pick them up . I have lost small birthday presents that i sent to my daughter so dont trust the postal service too much . could i have them couried to a safe place and pick them up there. any help would be great. thankyou for reading my thread:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I'm in the Philippines and not Thailand but usually the most secure and fastest way is to use Fedex or UPS. A bit costly but you get what you pay for..


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

For any passport renewals use a courier service like DHL , Fedex or UPS and never the Thai postal service even though it's fairly reliable.

For British Passport renewal, assuming you're doing it via the new VFS service in Bangkok , despatching is handled by the issuing authority in UK.

For credit cards no banks or card companies will use the postal service and many will not send to Thailand at all by any method. I manage to get one card sent to me by my bank using a courier service while others I have to collect myself when travelling to UK. Otherwise you can arrange to have the card sent to a friend's home in country of origin and then they courier to you in Thailand.


----------

